# Going for a little ride to Hastings



## Part time cyclist (26 Mar 2012)

Got a couple of days left to take of annual leave before April. The weather looks good so I am aiming to cycle to Hastings from dartford on Wednesday morning, for a spot of fish and chips on the beach before returning. Should with any luck break my imperial century duck


----------



## Michaelt (27 Mar 2012)

Good luck, it'll be a nice ride, if I had some leave left I'd join you!


----------



## Part time cyclist (27 Mar 2012)

Weather still looks good  getting excited now


----------



## markharry66 (27 Mar 2012)

Good luck what route do you take from Dartford to hastings


----------



## Part time cyclist (28 Mar 2012)

I dartford to farningham round about turn left past west kingsdown, down wrotham hill along seven mile lane, yalding, goudhurst, hawkhurst, out to the a21 turn left to hasting, came back the same way


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> I dartford to farningham round about turn left past west kingsdown, down wrotham hill along seven mile lane, yalding, goudhurst, hawkhurst, out to the a21 turn left to hasting, came back the same way


 

Nice one. Know those places/route very well.. how many miles and how long it take you?
You're going to have to set a new target on MyCyclingLog


----------



## Part time cyclist (28 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one. Know those places/route very well.. how many miles and how long it take you?
> You're going to have to set a new target on MyCyclingLog



Yeah I wasn't sure what target to originally set and how the cycling would go. But I've got the bug, mind you the last 20 miles were quite uncomfortable I had cramping of the calves and quads had to stop a couple of times to stretch out. I think I went at it a bit hard and underestimated the ride.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> Yeah I wasn't sure what target to originally set and how the cycling would go. But I've got the bug, mind you the last 20 miles were quite uncomfortable I had cramping of the calves and quads had to stop a couple of times to stretch out. I think I went at it a bit hard and underestimated the ride.


 

Get some High5 and put in your water bottle. It's very good for helping stopping cramp.


----------



## Part time cyclist (29 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Get some High5 and put in your water bottle. It's very good for helping stopping cramp.



Thanks for the advice, Which high 5 product was you refering to, 4:1 endurance drink or High 5 energy source or X'treme ?


----------

